

Web Email Usage Declines, 59% Among Teens - solipsist
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/07/comscore-says-you-dont-got-mail-web-email-usage-declines-59-among-teens/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
gawker
I personally don't think that web email is targeted at teens. And since it's
mentioned web email - does this mean email apps in smartphones and corporate
email aren't included? I just love how the media is always trying to say
something is dead based on some simple stats. Good times. Just like how
everyone keeps mentioning the death of the web, death of Microsoft, death of
Apple, death of Google...

~~~
pangram
Exactly this. My web based usage of e-mail is down -- simply because I usually
get my e-mail on my mobile phone. If anything, though, ease of access through
mobile devices has increased my total usage of e-mail.

